# Another Tool



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what this tool is and what it was used for? 
I purchased it in a Opp shop sometime ago out of curiosity, I have seen a simular tool online ,but it wasn't quite the same and it did not say what it may have been used for, has anyone used one or know how old it may be ( looks old)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like a garlic press to me.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2015)

To cook a hamburger patty in. ?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> To cook a hamburger patty in. ?


No would be way to small for a hamburger the round part is 6x5 Cm 
I have been investigating more and think I have found what it is , 
It was used in a hotel ? Can you guess ?


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2015)

The garlic press we use is designed to multiply the mechanical advantage of you hand squeezing the handles. Clearly what's shown is a press of some sort but I don't think it would work well with garlic cloves.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

Tea-bag press


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

No ,Tea bags may not have been available when this was being used, From the little I found out about it is is from late 60"s


----------



## Cookie (Apr 3, 2015)

lemon squeezer?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> lemon squeezer?


Yes, Cookie a bar tenders ( Hotel Barman) lemon squeezer from what I can find out.
dont really know exactly how  old it is  :clap:I seen one on EBay, (England) that had sold some time ago...


----------

